# If money wasn't an issue...



## Sash

Hey Guys n Gals!
I was just wondering about what other fellow vapers thought so here's my quick question...

If money was not an issue and you could have any SINGLE piece of equipment (ok you can mention a full kit) what would you choose and why?

I like the look of the hand engraved mods by Otto Carter...just because they look beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

I'm a simple man(child): Authentic Billet Box + Odis Flow Ti

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

TheV said:


> I'm a simple man(child): Authentic Billet Box + Odis Flow Ti


That looks lekker. Have you taken one for a spin yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Sash said:


> That looks lekker. Have you taken one for a spin yet?


@SAVapeGear was kind enough to let me try out his when I picked up some gear from him yesterday.
What a fantastic combo!
I have a clone BB with a DNA chip (same chip as the authentic).
My atty is a clone Exocet but I'm on a group buy for the authentic Odis Flow Ti ... so with a bit (lot) of luck I might actually get close to what my heart desires

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Definitely a hellfire mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

I would also select an authentic billet box with an odis flo ti atty in the borro tank as my dream setup. Have not tested it yet. 

But i also have a REO grand with a ol16 atty and that is also a vape nirvana for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Looks like the billet boxes are winning here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

If money wasn’t a problem I’d buy @Rob Fisher ‘s entire collection, and say no to fomo! Better yet I’ll buy his house and his collection, probably a man cave vaping room up in there! And in addition his YouTube page... but that’s if money weren’t the prob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sash

See the Fisher...Be The Fisher... Want the the Fisher?? Maybe?
Just kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick

@Stosta say something,make us laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sash

Slick said:


> @Stosta say something,make us laugh


Agree! I need a witty giggle to close this week off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingCarlos

Jengz said:


> If money wasn’t a problem I’d buy @Rob Fisher ‘s entire collection, and say no to fomo! Better yet I’ll buy his house and his collection, probably a man cave vaping room up in there! And in addition his YouTube page... but that’s if money weren’t the prob


Jokes on you - all that comes with an empty soul

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

I would say nova box squonker with a entheon on top. But heck if money was not an issue think I would get someone to build a duel battery dna 250 or yihi squonker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Sash said:


> Hey Guys n Gals!
> I was just wondering about what other fellow vapers thought so here's my quick question...
> 
> If money was not an issue and you could have any SINGLE piece of equipment (ok you can mention a full kit) what would you choose and why?
> 
> I like the look of the hand engraved mods by Otto Carter...just because they look beautiful!!


Probably the SMX mini G class .Other than that I pretty much have the things I crave,more than one person needs,truth be told.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Air Force One ..... the real one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killy

Titanium mech revolver series will be perfect for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

kev mac said:


> Probably the SMX mini G class .Other than that I pretty much have the things I crave,more than one person needs,truth be told.


So long as you're human and vaping you will never have enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sash

Killy said:


> Titanium mech revolver series will be perfect for me


Titanium?? Hoo Hoooo what price tag are you looking at there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

gertvanjoe said:


> Air Force One ..... the real one.


This one?

https://www.fasttech.com/product/3569800-authentic-air-force-one-rda-rebuildable-dripping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

Sash said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/3569800-authentic-air-force-one-rda-rebuildable-dripping


I think he's talking about the U.S. Presidential jet.I have the RTA, not bad flavor but more leaking than the Johnstown Dam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

kev mac said:


> I think he's talking about the U.S. Presidential jet.I have the RTA, not bad flavor but more leaking than the Johnstown Dam.


Annnnnd we're back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Sash said:


> Annnnnd we're back!



Yes, the fact that I could make an ambiguous reference to something that money could not buy that fitted your OP perfectly was just screaming at me, sorry I just had to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

gertvanjoe said:


> Yes, the fact that I could make an ambiguous reference to something that money could not buy that fitted your OP perfectly was just screaming at me, sorry I just had to


My excuse is that it was a long week but hey! The eagle eventually landed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

TheV said:


> I'm a simple man(child): Authentic Billet Box + Odis Flow Ti


What MrV said. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

BB is out n out smashing this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Sash said:


> BB is out n out smashing this thread.


who's BB ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Sash said:


> BB is out n out smashing this thread.


There is a reason for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Real Deal BB for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

gertvanjoe said:


> who's BB ?


The singer? BeBe Rexha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sash

TheV said:


> There is a reason for that


I tried a BB and then I tried a copper mech. They were lightning and thunder. Still skrik for a mech but a BB is not regulated either....is it?  I am probably gonna get burned for that question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> I tried a BB and then I tried a copper mech. They were lightning and thunder. Still skrik for a mech but a BB is not regulated either....is it?  I am probably gonna get burned for that question



Authentic BB is a DNA 60 these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Sash said:


> I tried a BB and then I tried a copper mech. They were lightning and thunder. Still skrik for a mech but a BB is not regulated either....is it?  I am probably gonna get burned for that question


Rob already answered that question for you... but there is no burning here for asking questions. You don't know what you don't know. As long as you are willing to learn you are always more than welcome to ask questions

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Authentic BB is a DNA 60 these days.


Another question that will show my poor knowledge of Billet Box. DNA 60...are those the replicas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

TheV said:


> Rob already answered that question for you... but there is no burning here for asking questions. You don't know what you don't know. As long as you are willing to learn you are always more than welcome to ask questions


Thanks I share the same belief!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Another question that will show my poor knowledge of Billet Box. DNA 60...are those the replicas?



There are authentics and clones. SXK make the clones and are the BB's found in Vape Shops in SA. To get an authentic you have to buy from Billet Box in Utah USA. Clones come in a non DNA format with a 70 watt chip and then some have DNA40's in them and I have no doubt the clone will come out with a DNA60 soon if it hasn't already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> There are authentics and clones. SXK make the clones and are the BB's found in Vape Shops in SA. To get an authentic you have to buy from Billet Box in Utah USA. Clones come in a non DNA format with a 70 watt chip and then some have DNA40's in them and I have no doubt the clone will come out with a DNA60 soon if it hasn't already.


Ah yes. I recall on one of the other threads you posted a link to the site. Saw some juicy stuff there well into the upper thousands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Think it was this https://www.billetboxvapor.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> There are authentics and clones. SXK make the clones and are the BB's found in Vape Shops in SA. To get an authentic you have to buy from Billet Box in Utah USA. Clones come in a non DNA format with a 70 watt chip and then some have DNA40's in them and I have no doubt the clone will come out with a DNA60 soon if it hasn't already.


SXK clone DNA60's exist sir. I happen to have one of those

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Ah yes. I recall on one of the other threads you posted a link to the site. Saw some juicy stuff there well into the upper thousands!



Yip an authentic Billet Box and a decent bridge like a Flo will set you back R8,000 or more depending on shipping, Vat and exchange rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Another question that will show my poor knowledge of Billet Box. DNA 60...are those the replicas?



Here is you burn: Please go and crawl back to the rock from where you just came from before this discussion. That is where non bb owners vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Think it was this https://www.billetboxvapor.com/



The shop is here. http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Here is you burn: Please go and crawl back to the rock from where you just came from before this discussion. That is where non bb owners vape.


^ what a clown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> The shop is here. http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/


I found it. I like the piebald one there.

I think essentially what I am looking for is something that will ramp up coils quickly. Someone gave me a tesla something to try and that shifted my dripper much faster than my Asmodus Minikin V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> Here is you burn: Please go and crawl back to the rock from where you just came from before this discussion. That is where non bb owners vape.


Thank you. That void I've been feeling is now filled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Thank you. That void I've been feeling is now filled.



Always here to help vapers. Sxb bb = clone and billet boxes =authentic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

When all else fails, plug in a tfv8 and just chuck away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afroman

For sure a Novabox squonker with a Armour RDA on top!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

OBB's with flo's satisfies my cravings in so many ways - so more of those for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

I have got to say I am leaning towards a dotmod Petri or dotmod box. Apparently they chuck the power out. Any recommendations for quick power delivery? Asmodus minikin v2 isnt doing it for me right now. I have been sucked deeper into my own throat. My lungs keep waking me at night with complaints about not tasting enough vapour!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Sash said:


> I have got to say I am leaning towards a dotmod Petri or dotmod box. Apparently they chuck the power out. Any recommendations for quick power delivery? Asmodus minikin v2 isnt doing it for me right now. I have been sucked deeper into my own throat. My lungs keep waking me at night with complaints about not tasting enough vapour!!


That's strange, as far as I know the minikin actually fires about 10watts higher than set compared to any other device. Maybe just turn the wattage up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MarshallGTi

maybe i'm just easy to please, but all i want is a black Drag resin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Moey_Ismail said:


> That's strange, as far as I know the minikin actually fires about 10watts higher than set compared to any other device. Maybe just turn the wattage up?


100% it does boot more than all the other mods I have tried but on that tesla.... it was something else. Tesla Nano if memory serves.
Anyway all that went out the window when that mech fired up. Ooh la la

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A Geppetto mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ringtail Vapes

I would love a Raksasa mod https://raksasamods.com/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Sash

@Ringtail Vapes @Rob Fisher Wow Guys! WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> I would also select an authentic billet box with an odis flo ti atty in the borro tank as my dream setup. Have not tested it yet.
> 
> But i also have a REO grand with a ol16 atty and that is also a vape nirvana for me.



I am going to change my dream setup. 

This might come as no surprise to some of you but i am now selecting a reo (grand,mini or p67) with a OL16 bf Atty on as my ultimate setup. 

And the best part of it is i own both a grand and a mini now with both having a ol16 atty on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I am going to change my dream setup.
> 
> This might come as no surprise to some of you but i am now selecting a reo (grand,mini or p67) with a OL16 bf Atty on as my ultimate setup.
> 
> And the best part of it is i own both a grand and a mini now with both having a ol16 atty on.


Sounds like someone needs a P67 in their future... I'm sure you will eventually make it happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> I am going to change my dream setup.
> 
> This might come as no surprise to some of you but i am now selecting a reo (grand,mini or p67) with a OL16 bf Atty on as my ultimate setup.
> 
> And the best part of it is i own both a grand and a mini now with both having a ol16 atty on.


So you are fortunate enough to already own your dream setup, yes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Sash said:


> So you are fortunate enough to already own your dream setup, yes?


2 out of 3 as of today. @antonherbst is a lucky fish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Sounds like someone needs a P67 in their future... I'm sure you will eventually make it happen!



Oh don't even get me started. The wife already asked me so whats next? 

I just turned away in sorrow knowing it might be the REO P67.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sash

I think I will end up with a squonker...no a mech...no a squonker...no a mech....dammit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Oh don't even get me started. The wife already asked me so whats next?
> 
> I just turned away in sorrow knowing it might be the REO P67.


Its not about "might" my friend ... its "eventually". You in deep now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Its not about "might" my friend ... its "eventually". You in deep now!



Next stop for me is reoville president.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sash

And this Reo Grand...Is it not a regulated box? Looks like only a battery slot in the images I am seeing and a fire up button

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> And this Reo Grand...Is it not a regulated box? Looks like only a battery slot in the images I am seeing and a fire up button



Sqounk bottle and battery next to each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sash said:


> And this Reo Grand...Is it not a regulated box? Looks like only a battery slot in the images I am seeing and a fire up button



It is mechanical @Sash 
That is a big contributor to its reliability amd durability, other than that it is made well and made to last

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> It is mechanical @Sash
> That is a big contributor to its reliability amd durability, other than that it is made well and made to last


Are you meaning "not so" reliable but made to last?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> Sqounk bottle and battery next to each other.
> View attachment 110828


Chuck and Norris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

So instead of buying @Rob Fisher’s house and collection I have changed my mind and I’d buy 10 original skylines and hire 10 guys to build and wick them whenever they need to be rebuilt and rewicked and look at the skyline before I vape it and say ‘I owned you!’

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Chuck and Norris



The white one is called Ice Queen(Not Elsa) and the silver i have not branded yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sash said:


> Are you meaning "not so" reliable but made to last?



No, i mean reliable
My Reos have been in daily operation for about 3 years now and not a single problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Right so now I need to find a store that will let me try one...Have a feeling this is going to add to my baffles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

antonherbst said:


> Oh don't even get me started. The wife already asked me so whats next?
> 
> I just turned away in sorrow knowing it might be the REO P67.



Wow. Congrats 

One day . . . When you are ready for the p67 . . . Drop me a pm *prod* i might have a spare *prod* prod*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> Right so now I need to find a store that will let me try one...Have a feeling this is going to add to my baffles



Pm Me your details i might just be in the midrand area today. Then you can test my Reo's and see why the Reo's are rated so high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Scissorhands said:


> Wow. Congrats
> 
> One day . . . When you are ready for the p67 . . . Drop me a pm *prod* i might have a spare *prod* prod*



Oh heck, Thanks for the *proding* but for now i must pass. I will remember the *proding* when i do decide to get me a P67 and then i will pm you to see what is happening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

So my list is still sitting at:
DotMod Box
DotMod Petri
Gepetto
Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Either a Raksasa, a Hexohm and Recoil or a Reo and OL16

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Sash said:


> So my list is still sitting at:
> DotMod Box
> DotMod Petri
> Gepetto
> Reo





Halfdaft Customs said:


> Either a Raksasa, a Hexohm and Recoil or a Reo and OL16



That reo could be a reality if you chat with @E.T.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft

antonherbst said:


> That reo could be a reality if you chat with @E.T.


Thanks for the heads up bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

If money wasn't an issue... Buy @Rob Fisher entire vape collection!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RobMcMaster

Either Raksasa, a Hexohm or a Axisvapes M17. 
Possibly a BB (clone or authentic) just 'cause the hype triggers my interest and I'm too poor to actually buy one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

RobMcMaster said:


> Either Raksasa, a Hexohm or a Axisvapes M17.
> Possibly a BB (clone or authentic) just 'cause the hype triggers my interest and I'm too poor to actually buy one


Dude those Raksasas are so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

I'd love an authentic Hadaly on a green/blue/red stabwood color combo squonker, but eish my SXK Hadaly is doing well for me on my Evic vt75 LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sash

Mahir said:


> I'd love an authentic Hadaly on a green/blue/red stabwood color combo squonker, but eish my SXK Hadaly is doing well for me on my Evic vt75 LOL



Hey that looks cool. But does the single coils give less flavour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

Sash said:


> Hey that looks cool. But does the single coils give less flavour?


It gives AMAZING flavours

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

Hadaly is the best RDA for flavor chasing in my opinion and I have a SXK. Imagine what the authentic will produce

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

This is my unicorn

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Sash

Constantbester said:


> It gives AMAZING flavours


Maybe I should try it again. I think I tried a troll once and I was not a happy chappy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Mahir said:


> Hadaly is the best RDA for flavor chasing in my opinion and I have a SXK. Imagine what the authentic will produce


I tell you someone gave me a Goon something dripper to try on a copper mech. OMG it was yummy. 3 exhales later im still blowing steam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

kimbo said:


> This is my unicorn
> View attachment 111326
> View attachment 111327


Dude what a beaut! Even the wife is wowing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> I'm a simple man(child): Authentic Billet Box + Odis Flow Ti


I looks like this man(child) got what he desires most:





... and I could not be happier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Scissorhands

TheV said:


> I looks like this man(child) got what he desires most:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I could not be happier


Congrats! Its epic finally having your dream vape


Will get back to regulated one day but until then, heres my pretties



Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Scissorhands said:


> Congrats! Its epic finally having your dream vape
> 
> 
> Will get back to regulated one day but until then, heres my pretties
> 
> View attachment 111337
> 
> Cheers


Thank you kindly  It really is great when you find your happy place and finally get the gear that is right for you.

That is a terrific trio you have there!
I'm really enjoying the Entheon as well 
I've had the pleasure of experiencing a Reo and I must say, I do get the appeal. Fantastic device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

I see tesla released a new steampunk a couple days ago...looks lekker too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Just came across a Surefire King Mod on Pinterest. Whew, bling for days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Anybody that knows me, knows I have been battling with taking the mech jump. I’m still on the fence and I came across some mechs by a company called Purge Mods. Very beautiful but no local stockists I could find.

Also found something called Gotta God, which is an inexpensive regulated tube mod. Waiting for a supplier to stock one of these to give it a try. Someone posted it on this forum some time ago but can't remember who it was

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Authentic BB for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Stocked up man cave for mixing juices. Nothing fancy, desk, chair, shelves, light, basin and must be clean.
Thats all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

an Arkon squonker and if i can find then a TI Flave 24mm and a bunch of other HE squonkers....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

SX Mini Q Mini, I would be happy with one of each. Silver-black is a classic and ferrari red, for the mddle age crysis, I guess.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Id love a Arkon,Mölly V2(blue limited edition),Bolt,MaTo,Driptech DS(for battery life) and a whole truck load of VTC5a batts,and a massive charger...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

I think a set of reo's in woodvilles and alli. and set of BB's one for work and one for home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Jp1905 said:


> Id love a Arkon,Mölly V2(blue limited edition),Bolt,MaTo,Driptech DS(for battery life) and a whole truck load of VTC5a batts,and a massive charger...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Resistance said:


> I think a set of reo's in woodvilles and alli. and set of BB's one for work and one for home


I think it is safe to say Reos and BBs rule this forum (not that I am on others). I have had the chance to try both and I must say the BB ruled from the 2, for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Sash not as yet.don't know anyone personally that owns one but it was recommended by a member to me and I like the square tank in a BB.
saw a post of the woodville gallery and wood give my neighbours dogs left nut for one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

These Damascus panels..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sash said:


> have you tried it?



I currently have a Mölly,but haven’t tried the rest,but they look damn awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Resistance said:


> @Sash not as yet.don't know anyone personally that owns one but it was recommended by a member to me and I like the square tank in a BB.
> saw a post of the woodville gallery and wood give my neighbours dogs left nut for one



It’s a great recommendation. I just don’t know if there yet to pay 8k for a setup. It’s really good though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Jp1905 said:


> I currently have a Mölly,but haven’t tried the rest,but they look damn awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know someone who has a mölly. Perhaps I will go and give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I wonder if I make one what to call it.obviously not a copy but my own design

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Resistance said:


> I wonder if I make one what to call it.obviously not a copy but my own design


Resistor..Made by Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

tagline...fill your day with Resistance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tai

A yihi G class squonker - single batt running mx mini chip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

OK I'm am now officially R7500 short for a BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably buy a range of Asmodus Minikins (Kodama Edition) 

They are just so stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Carnival said:


> If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably buy a range of Asmodus Minikins (Kodama Edition)
> 
> They are just so stunning.


Thats very interesting as I have it on my "To Buy" list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

CLZ X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so my dream setup has changed dramatically since the posts below


antonherbst said:


> I would also select an authentic billet box with an odis flo ti atty in the borro tank as my dream setup. Have not tested it yet.
> 
> But i also have a REO grand with a ol16 atty and that is also a vape nirvana for me.





antonherbst said:


> I am going to change my dream setup.
> 
> This might come as no surprise to some of you but i am now selecting a reo (grand,mini or p67) with a OL16 bf Atty on as my ultimate setup.
> 
> And the best part of it is i own both a grand and a mini now with both having a ol16 atty on.



Today i am a super proud owner of a limelight gloom and “think” i have reached my last ever mod with the gloom and wasp combo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I'd love to get an Alien mod, purely for the aesthetics 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

I like my mods like I like my cars.German,American,Japanese and if South Africa still made the Ranger then that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> “think” i have reached my last ever mod with the gloom and wasp combo.



We will talk again after 6 months.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds4Days said:


> We will talk again after 6 months.



The possibility does exist but it will take some thing very different and very special to get me to buy a mod again. I love my mech vape and sqounking alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> The possibility does exist but it will take some thing very different and very special to get me to buy a mod again. I love my mech vape and sqounking alot.



Vaping without worrying if your mod will die on you one day is awesome.
My daily driver (praxis vapour-banshee) which I've had for over a year has a led light display. 

Every week or two now a led light bombs out, seeing the life being sucked out of her sucks and because of this the past two weeks i actually take my pico with me now as a backup as im begining to fear the worst.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds4Days said:


> Vaping without worrying if your mod will die on you one day is awesome.
> My daily driver (praxis vapour-banshee) which I've had for over a year has a led light display.
> 
> Every week or two now a led light bombs out, seeing the life being sucked out of her sucks and because of this the past two weeks i actually take my pico with me now as a backup as im begining to fear the worst.



I think its time you acuire a mechanical sqounker. Like a Reo or limelight gloom. They are amazing mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> I think its time you acuire a mechanical sqounker. Like a Reo or limelight gloom. They are amazing mods.



I got some mech in my life but i just don't like using them at work.
I carry my mod in my pocket and offen have parts knocking against them at work and my hands are usually dirty so i preffer using beat up mods for work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds4Days said:


> I got some mech in my life but i just don't like using them at work.
> I carry my mod in my pocket and offen have parts knocking against them at work and my hands are usually dirty so i preffer using beat up mods for work



A reo it is then. They are made to outlast the zombie apocalypse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> These Damascus panels..
> View attachment 118631



Regarding my previous post on the Damascus steel covers.

If there are any knife makers here they will know the process into making damascus steel. It's a long labour intensive process to say the least. But the end product is absolutely beautiful. No picture can do it justice.

Just found these guys : http://shahidandsonscutlery.tictail...bb-billet-box-panel-full-set-panel-button-tip

And scrolled down, they also make entheons! : http://shahidandsonscutlery.tictail.com/product/awesome-damascus-entheon-rda-cap-tip-ring-full-set

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> A reo it is then. They are made to outlast the zombie apocalypse.



Reo only for weekends and home 
I know its built like a Tank but i have so much fear of damaging a beautiful Mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst

Adephi said:


> Regarding my previous post on the Damascus steel covers.
> 
> If there are any knife makers here they will know the process into making damascus steel. It's a long labour intensive process to say the least. But the end product is absolutely beautiful. No picture can do it justice.
> 
> Just found these guys : http://shahidandsonscutlery.tictail...bb-billet-box-panel-full-set-panel-button-tip
> 
> And scrolled down, they also make entheons! : http://shahidandsonscutlery.tictail.com/product/awesome-damascus-entheon-rda-cap-tip-ring-full-set



Think they must sell new sets of bicep muscles aswell. All the damascus parts will be heavy aswell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

antonherbst said:


> Think they must sell new sets of bicep muscles aswell. All the damascus parts will be heavy aswell


Don't care. If I could I will still love those BB panels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Clouds4Days I know that feeling.I have to clean sand out my mods on a daily basis.makes you think twice taking something you worked hard for to work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

that panels are outrageous and it doesn't mean its steel it has to be heavy. Damascus is meant to be light and strong and even flexible hence lamination of different steels. and a plus @Adephi if you need a survival knife you have one on your mod.just sharpen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> Vaping without worrying if your mod will die on you one day is awesome.
> My daily driver (praxis vapour-banshee) which I've had for over a year has a led light display.
> 
> Every week or two now a led light bombs out, seeing the life being sucked out of her sucks and because of this the past two weeks i actually take my pico with me now as a backup as im begining to fear the worst.


The Banshee is an incredible workhorse!

I was upset when I first got it in hand. It seemed cheap and "plasticy" and I really didn't like the way it felt. Because of this I used it as a disposable mod, so it has seen a ton of abuse through being knocked over, juice spillage, and just being thrown into bags... Yet it has outlasted my other mods that I have treated like royalty.

Back to the question at hand, if money were no object I would be looking at one of these due to my current interest in tube mechs...

https://www.zimmermantwins.co/colle...ossbones-mod-g-o-a-t-edition-unholy-rda-combo




As a metal-head I love the dark and twisted design... Would be better in black though!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> The Banshee is an incredible workhorse!
> 
> I was upset when I first got it in hand. It seemed cheap and "plasticy" and I really didn't like the way it felt. Because of this I used it as a disposable mod, so it has seen a ton of abuse through being knocked over, juice spillage, and just being thrown into bags... Yet it has outlasted my other mods that I have treated like royalty.
> 
> Back to the question at hand, if money were no object I would be looking at one of these due to my current interest in tube mechs...
> 
> https://www.zimmermantwins.co/colle...ossbones-mod-g-o-a-t-edition-unholy-rda-combo
> 
> View attachment 119973
> 
> 
> As a metal-head I love the dark and twisted design... Would be better in black though!




Surely there's someone locally who could engrave some ruinous sigils and *BLACK* *AF *iconography for you on any mech?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Surely there's someone locally who could engrave some ruinous sigils and *BLACK* *AF *iconography for you on any mech?


Good point! Because in all honesty I would just be paying for the look on this one anyway, nothing to do with performance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Stosta said:


> Good point! Because in all honesty I would just be paying for the look on this one anyway, nothing to do with performance.


Yeah but the problem is that one off jobs are not "worth" anyones time anymore simply because we have more people doing what they have to and not what they love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

